# PIC16F877 + termocupla tipo K + AD595



## pieromichelle (Jul 13, 2006)

Tengo que hacer una tarjeta que lea la temperatura de 16 termocuplas tipo K. El ambiente de trabajo es en una mina y el cable que conectara las termocuplas con mi tarjeta sera algo largo,digamos unos 5 metros (intuyo). Luego debo mostrar las 16 temperaturas en una PC.
Lo que pienso hacer es es usar 2 integrados AD595 y que cada uno lea la información de 8 termocuplas en forma multiplexada. Pienso transmitir la información de las termocuplas en forma de corriente (pues esta forma de transmision tiene mas inmunidad al ruido) y luego volver a pasar a voltaje usando un AD711. El (o los pics) pic que pienso usar es un 16f877 que leera los 16 valores analogicos (por eso pienso usar 2 pics, usando 8 canales en cada uno), debo hacer el algoritmo de transformadorrmacion de estos valores analogicos a valores de temperatura usando las tablas, debo manejar los multiplexores para leer secuencialmente c/u de las 16 termocuplas y luego trasmitir serialmente la información de las temperaturas usando rs232 a la PC (quizas podria ser tambien a una pantallita lcd 20x4,pero esa es otra opcion).
Esto debo hacer,pero no me imaginaba que trabajar con termocuplas fuera tan jodido, en el sentido de que los cables y conexiones deben ser especiales por el tema de que cada union de distintos metales me crea una nueva termocupla y voltajes adicionales que pueden introducir errores a mis lecturas.
Basicamente,mis dudas giran en torno al AD595, pues hay muchas cosas que no entiendo del manual en ingles (mayormente por no realizar una precisa traduccion). Es por eso que me gustaria contactarme con gente que haya usado este integrado y que tenga el manual a la mano para poder seguir discutiendo los puntos que me atormentan con mas precision. Tambien hay un application note de Analog Devices (AN-369) muy interesante donde salen muchos de los circuitos que pienso usar, y que me gustaria que tambien tenga a la mano la persona que quiera ayudarme.

Estoy colgando este ultimo archivo al mensaje. Bueno pues,espero encontrar gente con experiencia previa o que se quiera tomar el trabajo de revisar los pdf para poder discutirlos despues conmigo. 

Saludos
Piero Michelle


----------



## jjfonsecaz (Jun 1, 2007)

hola amigo

Yo tambien estoy interesado en hacer lo mismo solo que yo solo requiero un solo termopar, igualmente con el termopar, cheque la fecha de publicacion de tu post; no se si aun sigas con el proyecto estoy interesado para ir comentando contigo todo lo que sea necesario y de ser posible ir construyendo ambos el circuito.

saludos


----------



## Daoíz (Abr 27, 2009)

Hoy mismo he pedido el integrado y en lo que queda de esta semana, voy a empezar a hacer pruebas, qué tal os va?' teneis problemas


----------



## ing_njospina (May 22, 2009)

Daoíz dijo:
			
		

> Hoy mismo he pedido el integrado y en lo que queda de esta semana, voy a empezar a hacer pruebas, qué tal os va?' teneis problemas



Me gustaria saber como vas, cuanto te costo el integrado


----------



## ing_njospina (May 22, 2009)

Bueno estube leyendo lo que escribieron y no entiendo para que el ad711, si el ad595 te ofrece una señal de 10m/c, facilmente leida por el pic, con respecto  lo del ruido me gustaria saber como lo solucionas.


----------



## Daoíz (May 23, 2009)

Pues he estado muy liado y no he tenido tiempo ni para empezar, pero los manuales el AD595 lo explican todo muy bien, todo el  tema de la unión fria,...

El integrado me costo 13.35€ creo y la verdad es que no he emepzado, prometo que cuando tenga tiempo os comento.

Si alguno ha resizado algo no dude en poner sus resultados

Daoíz


----------



## pzair (Dic 10, 2009)

Hola Daoíz

¿dónde has comprado el AD595?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## COSMICO (Ago 20, 2010)

Hola amigos.
debo hacer lo mismo con una termocupla tipo k, para tomar temperaturas desde 30 a 180ºc
Y nunca he trabajado con estas ..
A ver si alguien me da una manito...
Sobre la conexion al ad594-95 y cual resulta mejor de las configuraciones..


----------



## zeroduck (Oct 13, 2010)

He implementado tambien un monitoreo de temperatura utilizando al igual un PIC16f877 un AD595 para lograr la linealidad del termopar el cual es un tipo J y visualizar las lecturas en LabView , funciona muy bien con la temperatura ambiente es muy estable , el problema es cuando esta dentro del area que son unos cazos de aceite se disparan las temperaturas yendo hasta 350°  y luego cayendo hasta 0° creo que lo mas probable sea que este entrando ruido al termopar la distancia que tengo entre el cazo y el cto es de 5 a 8 mts ya que son 6 cazos los que manejo mi pregunta es ¿¿que tipo de termopar me recomiendan para que anule el ruido?? hay alguno en especial para esto?? gracias de antemano


----------



## lak (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola zeroduck, yo estoy dudando si utilizar un AD595 o realizar la compenzacion utilizando este circuito http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Colecci%C3%B3n_de_circuitos_de_entrada/salida#Interfaz_para_medir_temperatura_con_una_termocupla_y_un_PIC (por el tema de los costos y disponibilidad de componentes); tambien por ahi te sirve para filtrar los ruidos.
saludos


----------



## gerson luis (Abr 30, 2011)

quisiera si pudiera alguien pasarme algun circuito ia probado con el ad595 conectado a un pic gracias...


----------



## COSMICO (May 1, 2011)

en la hoja de datos, esta  el circuito, es en si demasiado simple, y funciona sin problemas a la primera
móntalo con confianza
Sólo debes ingresar su salida a una de las entradas análogas del pic, y listo...


----------



## gerson luis (May 5, 2011)

hola q tal muchas gracias por el consejo y si si me sirvio el circuito del datasheet ahora mi duda es q cuando mido la temperatura el ad595 con un voltimetro esta me da  x decir no 21.3 ªc y en el pic fluctua entre 18.. y  20.. bueno antes ma salia aun mayor la fluctuacion ahora a mejorado pero quisiera saver si alguien save si dse le puede afinar amas osea q no varie mucho a en principio lo resolvi tomando tress medidas y sacando un promedio de ellas y bueno expresar la salida en el lcd

claro cuando digo 21.3 ªc quiero decir 231mv


----------



## COSMICO (May 5, 2011)

Este circuito integrado, tiene compensacion de punta fria para el termopar.
Es decir, realiza una compensacion de temperatura en la juntura de la termocupla.
Y tiene una salida con proporcion lineal de 10mv/ºC.
Cuando conectas la termocupla, este ic realiza la compensacion, tomando como referencia la temperatura ambiente, si mides en su salida alli existe el voltaje en milivolts, proporcional a la temperatura del lugar donde te encuentres.
Con esa relacion de voltaje, puedes hacer los calculos para tu aplicación.
Puedes lograr mas estabilidad, tomando las muestras cada segundo, para evitar fluctuaciones molestas.


----------



## scap (May 27, 2011)

necesito ayuda con mi proyecto, utilizo el ad595 con unatermocuplatipo k y todo funciona "bien" pero el cable con el que conecto la termocupla debe ser muy corto y ademas estar trenzado porque si lo separo la lectura es erronea, que creen que pueda pasar??. esto barado por esto.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## YELITO777 (Oct 4, 2011)

HOLA A TODOS tengo una duda, no se en donde comprar el integrado ad595 ya que lo he buscado y no lo e encontrado, si alguno me puede colaborar estaría muy agradecida.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 4, 2011)

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## jalcaraz74 (Dic 7, 2011)

hola ke tal he estado trabajando con el ad595 y un termopar tipo k lo alimente a +/- 15v las temperaturas por arriba de cero grados las registra muy bien incluso es bastante preciso. la situacion es ke tengo una aplicacion en la ke nececito medir temperaturas de -80 grados ºC y en la salida del ad595 solo logro tomar unos -510mV cuando segun las tablas ke aparecen en el datasheet deberia estar entregando unos -719mV no entiendo ke este sucediendo stoy atrapado pork ese error tan grande??? porfavor si alguien puede orintarme se los agradecere un saludo...


----------



## Diegof (Feb 6, 2012)

Hola a todos, no se si aqui es el lugar para hacer esta consulta. Estoy haciendo un termometro, el cual mide la temperatura mediante una termocupla. Mi consulta es si alguien sabria explicarme como cambiar en el circuito de un termometro que funciona con un LM35 por una termocupla tipo K. Se que el LM tiene una sensibilidad de 10mv/ºc mientras que la termocupla su sensibilidad varia con la temperatura. Que modificacion podria hacer para poder adaptarla? Muchas gracias.


----------



## terrapigui (Feb 6, 2012)

Diegof dijo:


> Hola a todos, no se si aqui es el lugar para hacer esta consulta. Estoy haciendo un termometro, el cual mide la temperatura mediante una termocupla. Mi consulta es si alguien sabria explicarme como cambiar en el circuito de un termometro que funciona con un LM35 por una termocupla tipo K. Se que el LM tiene una sensibilidad de 10mv/ºc mientras que la termocupla su sensibilidad varia con la temperatura. Que modificacion podria hacer para poder adaptarla? Muchas gracias.



No se si te servirá de algo pero yo he he utilizado un integrado max6775 , el cual hace la compensación automáticamente.Lo he probado con una termocoupla tipo K y va perfecto, además el rango de medición llega hasta los 1024 grados.
un saludo


----------



## Diegof (Feb 6, 2012)

Creo que si me va a servir, gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Diegof (Feb 8, 2012)

Que circuito puedo hacer para tener a la salida de una termocupla una tension de 10mv/ºc como la del LM?


----------



## R-Mario (Feb 8, 2012)

Puedes utilizar un amplificador diferencial de instrumentacion como el INA122 y un preset de precision de esos multivueltas, pero tendras que diseñar un buen circuito impreso "no funciona muy bien en protoboard"


----------



## ilcapo (Mar 26, 2015)

COSMICO dijo:


> Este circuito integrado, tiene compensacion de punta fria para el termopar.
> Es decir, realiza una compensacion de temperatura en la juntura de la termocupla.
> Y tiene una salida con proporcion lineal de 10mv/ºC.
> Cuando conectas la termocupla, este ic realiza la compensacion, tomando como referencia la temperatura ambiente, si mides en su salida alli existe el voltaje en milivolts, proporcional a la temperatura del lugar donde te encuentres.
> ...



HOla, en el caso de que el AD595 ( o la union ? ) no se encuentre a temperatura ambiente no hace la compensacion de temperatura ? o la hace pero incorrectamente ?  o no importa la temperatura siempre la hace correctamente ?  gracias de antemano !


----------

